# Would/Have you bred from a dog with a hernia?



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

To all the breeders out there, I was wondering if you have ever bred from your bitch who had a hernia?

A thread from yesterday made me see how many pups there were with them and I wondered why.

Alfie has one and his mother did, I didn't know about it when i got him, the vet told me, and i was pretty annoyed tbh, then when i questioned the breeder she said that his mother had one. The kennel club couldn't believe a bitch was being bred from with one as it could rupture with a pregnancy plus give it to the pups. This was her third litter too.
All advice I see on them is to get the dog fixed so they cannot breed from them but then there are KC breeders passing it on.
Also as it is hereditary it passes it on to others in the line too, I noticed that alfie's relative on the thread also has one and they are from separate mothers.

So I wondered have you ever bred from one or would you if the bitch was a prime example of the breed but had one?


----------



## muse08 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ideally id say no you would not breed from a bitch with an umbilical hernia,especially if it was large.
But i guess youd have to look at the bigger picture and take health clearances/temperament and conformation in to consideration.
Some umbilicals are true hernias and some are delayed closures,youd need to know exactly which kind your bitch had.
http://www.showdogsupersite.com/kenlclub/breedvet/umbilical.html

Copy of Customer Care


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

they can be caused simply by the bitch being too rough rather than any hereditary cause - so would depend on the cause. I would probably avoid buying a pup with one though and it is one of the first things I would check.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Blitz said:


> they can be caused simply by the bitch being too rough rather than any hereditary cause - so would depend on the cause. I would probably avoid buying a pup with one though and it is one of the first things I would check.


Yes but a lot are passed on, I'm also seeing a lot that are being bred from dogs with hernias and then passing them to the next generations.

Believe me I wouldn't choose one if i had a choice, i'd never experienced one before but the breeder had pushed it back in anyway so it wasn't noticable anyway.


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

I got Leo at a lower price from his breeder as he has a hernia. My vets were not concerned by it but said when he was castrated they could operate on it.

Nine years later he still has his hernia - and all his dangley bits are all in place too! He has been the healthiest dog I have ever owned with rarely a day's illness.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

One of my dogs has just had his umbilical hernia removed. For 6.5 years it gave him no bother but then it started to become ulcerated. It had closed behind the hernia but the lump became necrotic so had to be removed.

I did a bit of research and found out that many hernias are hereditary so, based on that fact, and having owned a dog with an umbilical hernia, I would say no, i'd never breed a dog that had one. I dont think i'd be put of buying one again though.


----------



## jayne5364 (Oct 21, 2009)

When sasha had her hips xrayed 3 weeks ago it was discovered that she has an umbillical hernia. Her hips are amazing as I'd expected but I'm not prepared to take the chance. Her breeder told me just to go ahead and breed from her which I don't consider safe. She will be spayed at the end of November and hernia repaired at the same time. 
We have no way of knowing if hers is hereditary or accidental, never got any straight answers.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

thankfully i've never had or bred a dog with one.


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 5, 2012)

Santana has an umbilical hernia and i would not breed from her as there is always the chance that its a true hernia and could be passed on. Out of the 2 litters her mother has had she is the only one who has a hernia


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Leanne77 said:


> One of my dogs has just had his umbilical hernia removed. For 6.5 years it gave him no bother but then it started to become ulcerated. It had closed behind the hernia but the lump became necrotic so had to be removed.
> 
> I did a bit of research and found out that many hernias are hereditary so, based on that fact, and having owned a dog with an umbilical hernia, I would say no, i'd never breed a dog that had one. I dont think i'd be put of buying one again though.


This is my point! Thank you for highlighting what happened with you.

If you had a bitch with one during a pregnancy it could always become ulcerated with the pressure that pregnancy puts on the body. Sometimes having a very bad end result.

It also endangers the puppies of the litter who end up with one too. This was also the opinion of the kennel club.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Turn away if you are squeamish, but here is Jed's nasty hernia:


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh my god!

Poor baby! See this i the thing to knowingly expose your bitch and their puppies to this happening (or worse I have seen!) is really a no go to me! 

But why do we keep seeing pups born with hereditary hernias?!


----------



## Echuca Working Collies (Sep 17, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> To all the breeders out there, I was wondering if you have ever bred from your bitch who had a hernia?
> 
> A thread from yesterday made me see how many pups there were with them and I wondered why.
> 
> ...


Hi Emmaviolet

No, I would not breed a dog with a hernia. The dogs I want to breed (I have so far had three litters) shall be healthy (and even the one can experience puppies with problems). I would not breed a dog that have anxiety-issues either. A animal that should be bred shall be healthy both mental and physical (healthwise)

Sincerely
Elisabeth


----------



## flosskins (Jan 27, 2010)

I wouldn't, I had a puppy born with an umbilical hernia and I endorsed her pedigree, made sure the new owners had no plans to breed from her and had them sign a contract to confirm this!


----------

